# Greetings From Chicago



## Damian Avinger (May 11, 2016)

I am new to the group and want to learn from my brothers around the globe.......


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2016)

Greetings from Australia

I see "Masonic Lodge under King Cyrus Grand Lodge A. F. & A. M."

That sounds interesting... What's they history of that Grand Lodge - I've googled and read of another similar name called "Most Worshipful Cypress Grand Lodge, AF&AM of Florida (FL)"

It's a group which "regular" Freemasons might regard as "irreguler", but putting that aside, how old is it ? I see you are the WM, how long do you hold that office for ? How big are you ?


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 14, 2016)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 16, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (May 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (May 27, 2016)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

